# Problème driver ethernet iMac early 2009



## Desto (12 Mai 2022)

Bonjour j'ai des problème avec le driver ethernet de mon iMac 20 pouces début 2009 j'ai chercher partout et tester avec tout les logiciel et boot camp mais impossible d'installer le pilote


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

Sous MacOS, pas besoin de driver pour utiliser le port Ethernet des Mac.


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2022)

Desto a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai des problème avec le driver ethernet de mon iMac 20 pouces début 2009 j'ai chercher partout et tester avec tout les logiciel et boot camp mais impossible d'installer le pilote


Que ce soit sous OS X, vu l'âge de ton vieil iMac, ou sous Windows, on n'installe aucun pilote pour une connexion Ethernet. Ton problème doit surement être dans les réglages Réseau, mais nous ne savons pas ce que tu fais !


----------



## Desto (13 Mai 2022)

Je suis sous windows et dans le gestionnaire de périphériques le pilote est manquant


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2022)

Desto a dit:


> Je suis sous windows et dans le gestionnaire de périphériques le pilote est manquant


Le problème était autre que sous OS X, télécharge de nouveau les pilotes/drivers que propose Assistant Boot Camp. Tu relances ce dernier et dans la barre de menu dans *Action* tu sélectionnes *Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows*...





...par défaut tu devrais avoir ceci...




...une fois le téléchargement terminé, tu copies le dossier WindowsSupport dans une clé USB 3.0 formatée en MS-DOS (FAT32). Sous Windows, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers tu sélectionnes ta clé et dans le dossier WindowsSupport tu feras un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe. Ça réinstallera tous les pilotes/drivers prévus pour ta version de Windows préconisée.


----------



## Desto (13 Mai 2022)

Le problème est que j'ai déjà essayé cette technique


----------

